# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  UP and UP24, activity trackers, Jawbone, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Jawbone

----------


## Airicist

UP and UP24 - How to Wear and Care for Your Band 

 Published on Nov 25, 2013




> UP and UP24 track and understand how you sleep, move and eat so you can make smarter choices and live better. UP is built for every day life, and designed to be worn 24/7. It's also an intelligent computer wrapped around your wrist containing sophisticated technology, so it's important to treat your band with care.

----------


## Airicist

How to Integrate UP24 by Jawbone with SmartThings

 Published on May 22, 2014




> With SmartThings + UP24 by Jawbone, you can trigger your home to wake up and go to sleep with you. Here's how.

----------

